
SpinRite and pseudoscience - turrini
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:SpinRite
======
LandR
When I tried listening to Security Now! I was always sceptical about SpinRite
claims and especially those fake gushing reviews from "users".

I'm actually pretty dubious about anything Steve Gibson says. I think he
paints himself as an expert in things he clearly isn't.

